# I got engaged! Question ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I got engaged - which is HUGE EXCITING news that I'd like to shout to the world!! I just love my other half to bits! He is just wonderful and I dont know how I would live without him. 

My question though ... 

For those of you married etc. do you wear your ring while you are doing your farm chores? It sounds silly, but I love love love my ring its gorgeous and I'm worried about damaging it or getting it dirty. I'm an animal technician, and my poor ring would daily come into contact with poo, wee, blood, rumen fluid, mud, sand, dirt, snot, pus, etc etc as well as disinfectant and detergent. I'd love to wear it on my finger all the time (have been at home atm and it already feels weird without it on) but I'm just worried its going to get overly dirty, or that I might scratch it or damage the prongs that hold the stone in, if I whack it against a fence or aviary or something. 

So what do you guys do? 

I thought about just wearing nitrile gloves ... 
Putting it on a necklace (but I'm worried about it breaking, and losing the ring)
Leaving it at home (that'd be a bit sad - I spend way too much time working!) 

Any ideas?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your engagement! 

I don't have any advice for what to do about your ring, but I can see where you're coming from... hope you find a good solution!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Super big amazing congrats!!! That's great!! 

As for the ring, I'm not old enough to be married yet, but I'm pretty sure my mom took her ring off when we went outside to do chores. She put it in a bottle of jewelry cleanser while we were out and put it back on when she came back in. Since you work doing things with animals though, I would probably wear gloves over it.  Again, CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:wahoo: CONGRATS!!!! :dance: 
:stars: 
What exciting news!

I do wear my ring all the time and sometimes worry but try not to. The biggest thing I would wear gloves for is harsh cleaners or chemicals. Poo, wee and that kind of stuff all clean off fine. I do also wonder what if the prongs and what if I lost the stone but you have to be able to enjoy it! So I would just be sure the stone is not loose and check it say weekly but enjoy and wear it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am not married and am a male so I will never have to worry about some big fancy ring but if I were you I would not wear it at work just because it could get damaged and really dirty.

By the way Congrats that is really awesome news I wish you many many years of Happiness.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KEREN :leap: 

I've worn both my band and solitaire as if they "weren't there"...once they're there, you seem to "forget"...well....at least thats me. I have had to have an emerald as well as a diamond replaced in the solitair wrap ( it's a band that has an emerald and a diamond on each side of a space to accomodate the solitair and sits above my wedding band)....it wasn't work related that caused the damage, it actually got snagged up in my blanket at one point that caused the prongs to break.

I do take them off however when I'm working with paint, chemicals or doing heavy stuff like fencing and of course, they come off during kidding season just in case I need to assist.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!! 
I used to wear mine all of the time every day but since I've gotten my job at the hospital, I only wear it when I go out on special occasions. I work in decontamination & sterilizing in a hospital so can't have germs harboring in a ring or have the ring cut through my gloves when I'm cleaning blood & bone chunks off of instruments


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to wear mine all the time, in fact never took it off....and then about 2 years ago, took it in for cleaning/inspection and found out 2 of the prongs holding the "main" diamond were barely doing their jobs! That's when I decided to get just a plain cheap band (titanium off of ebay for $20) to wear everyday. I wear my wedding ring when we go out (or on vacation). I work for a local village, in the public utilities dept...on any given day, I work with treatment chemicals at the water plant, might have to tear down a sewer lift station pump (major ick!), or go out on a dig. No way the guys I work with would re-dig up a hole and help me search for a lost diamond! Figured better safe than sorry. My mother lost the diamond out of her engagement ring (years ago) while at work, luckily it was insured (although she says it didn't end up getting replaced with the same quality diamond). And then about 6-7 years ago, she lost that diamond when we were cleaning out goat pens. Her hand hit the edge of a gate, and she didn't even think about it for a little while, so by the time she realized her diamond was missing about 2 spreaders full of poo had been hauled off.....LUCKILY we did end up finding the diamond in the barn, right by where she hit her hand, about a week later.
The husband wasn't very happy when I stopped wearing it...but he came around quickly.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

_ C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s _ 
Keren,
so happy for you  :hug: :balloons:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: :stars: :wahoo: 

The only thing I've ever worried about with my ring is that it would catch on something and break or hurt my finger. Never worried about scratching it, diamonds are pretty hard to scratch and they clean up pretty nice. I agree about the prongs though. Have your ring cleaned and checked regularly.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


My husband works at a metal fabricating building and if he gets his ring caught in a machine BYE BYE finger so he leaves it at home...he had it on chain but was worried he would lose it. 

I don't wear mine while I do chores for fear of it getting too dirty or worse!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:stars: Congrats!!! How wonderful!! 
As far as the ring goes..I never take mine off.Yes I worry at times but I try not to.I do wear gloves for the really dirty stuff and it's been 10 years and still has survived :laugh: I don't value the diamonds as much as the meaning behind the ring  If I were to loose some I would be heartbroken but not the end of the world.My husband would still be there :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, what awesome news! Congratulations and God bless you both! :hug: :stars:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanls heaps everyone!  im.cirrently sitting in the emergency deparment, its 1am, because my boy has kidnwy atones. third time in a week and a half. groan.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! Prayers for his comfort and quick recovery. ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh dear! Hope your boy recovers easily and quickly!
Congrats on your engagement! That's wonderful!

Neither my husband nor I wear our rings any more (for a lot of the reasons stated above) but we do keep them together in a special place in our home :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on the engagement! :stars: I don't have any advice on the ring question, though....


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!!! :stars: 
I only wear my rings for special occasions. I'm afraid of bending the prongs & losing the stones. When I do wear them hubby always says; "oh nice, so you are married today?" I think it kind of hurts his feelings, but I tell him that I don't wear them because I love them so much. 
Are you setting a date soon?

Hope your son is better. I've heard those kidney stones are horribly painful!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sending healing wishes to your son.
Congratultions on your engagement!!!!!

What size *rock* do you have?!?
I think that is important in determining if you will wear it all the time. My daughter has expensive fancy rings and takes them off and leaves them lying around all the time. :hair: 
I, on the other hand, have a gold band with 7 small diamonds. My reason for wearing it all the time is; in 1984 I took the double pearl and diamond ring I got from my husband and my mother's wedding ring (which is much like the one I have now) and hung them on their hook before doing chores. I forgot to put them back on and went to town. The house burned down! Serious! Now, my rings stay with me.



JessaLynn said:


> I don't value the diamonds as much as the meaning behind the ring


Amen to that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:leap: Congratualtions on your engagement! :leap: 

What I've done is put a band-aid over the ring..cushiony part over the stone and prongs and then wrap it in adhesive bandage tape. Some times I've worn a glove over that before doing gardening and barn chores. Good protection - easy on and off...and you get to keep it on! :leap: 

Let's see a picture of your ring!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your engagement! I have a beautiful ring- but after getting my hand caught in a PTO years ago- I decided that it was safer to only wear a ring when I was not doing farm things- It has pretty much sat in a ring box in the safe ever since! ( I am always doing farm things!) Good luck with your decision and here's wishing you many years of happiness together!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Pray your son recovers quickly.I have had them before..ouch!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on your engagement... that is exciting news.... :leap:  :clap: :thumb: 

As to the ring...I wore my ring all the time until...it got to the point to where ...I had to remove it...I try to catch the goats by their horns....and my ring would pinch and hurt me....it is a thick ring ...so... I don't wear it when I am working with the goats.....as I want to keep it nice and spare my finger.... There was one time that the weather was really cold and my ring tried to slip off...lucky I caught it....so that is another thing that can happen ......
Also... putting it on a chain and wearing it around your neck... you have the chance of a goat hooking on it and possibly choking you or you can lose it.....that is a very special ring.....and you should cherish it...if you feel that you need to not wear it during working times....Don't.... then put it back on when you aren't working or doing things.... that may jeopardize you or the ring.... :wink: :thumb: 

I am praying for your boy... I am sorry that happened.... :hug: ray:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I know Mom has always said that she told Dad, when he asked her her preference for rings, she said she didn't care what it looked like, as long as it had 6 prongs instead of 4. And then when she had me, she replaced her original set with a plain gold band because she said her rings always got in the way and she was afraid of scratching me. She just put her original set back on a few years ago, actually. 

So anyway, maybe you could get a simple band or something to wear during the day when you are working, and then you can protect your real one more and wear it when you aren't working. 

Ugh, kidney stones. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! :stars: 

I wear my wedding band but don't wear my diamond engagement ring. I only break out the diamond when going out places.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oops I should have been more clear. The boy is my fiance, not my son  He's had these stones for a bit over a week now, passed two and hopefully this should be the last one. 

We dont plan on actually getting married for 4 or 5 years, so I wont be having a wedding band for a while  

Linz it actually does have 6 prongs

Luvmyherd ... my other half knows a lot more about jewellery than I do ... I just know its a diamond on a yellow gold band and its perfect lol I'll ask him when he gets home. 

Willow ... I'll post one when I can, I just dropped it at the jewellers today to be resized cos its too big, wont get it back for a week


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

keren said:


> Oops I should have been more clear. The boy is my fiance, not my son  He's had these stones for a bit over a week now, passed two and hopefully this should be the last one.
> (


Sorry for the mix-up keren.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! and wow 4 or 5 years? whew, I could never wait that long I'm too impatient LOL  Maybe for your rings sake you can wear it on a necklace? 
When me and my husband got married, I didn't get an engagement ring, because I wanted a simple band. So I don't have any issues as I only wear the one ring.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. that is really exciting.

As for the ring. I never take it off. In the dirt, the snow, poo, pee and so on, it stays on. It just gets cleaned a lot.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I just found this. I'm so happy for you Keren! Good luck to you both.

I have made cranberry juice a staple in my diet...haven't had a kidney problem since...well...I also gave up carbonated soda. Beer (in moderation) is also good.

As for your ring...I think the design is important...I have a big diamond (it was given to us, his mothers ring) and it's high...so I'm so afraid if I hit it, or some such accident, it would break, so I never wear it doing farm stuff. I'm also a dental tech, so I work with high speed lathes, etc. So, I don't wear it at work.
I only have two places were I put it...so it's never lost...I always wear it when we go out...but it's too valuable to "take any chances". I almost wish I had a little cheapy (note the operative word there is "almost", lol).

And, jmo, nothing sets off a diamond better then "yellow gold". It shows off the brilliance of a diamond more then any other metal. Hubby thought I would want platinum or white gold that was in at the time...it was originally set in white gold...but we had it reset. When he saw it he was so amazed how beautiful it was, the "fire" is breathtaking.


----------

